# Why Not Diesel For SnowPlowing?



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

I am looking at buying a new diesel truck for pulling my tractor, but would like to put a plow on it.

It seems as though the new trucks do not come with snow prep package, and the manufacturers are saying that gas trucks are better to plow with than diesel. Is this true or false?

If true, why?

Thanks, 

Tim


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

the hardest thing about the diesel is that the engine allready weighs alot and then putting a plow on the front end put even more weight on on it and will go over the weight rating for the front axel. i would check with your local snowplow dealer and see if they can even put a plow on the truck you are looking at. but you should beable to put a snow prep on all trucks because i driven by a few dealers and they got plows on diesel trucks for sale brand new


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*hey*

Hey I Think It Should Be Fine To Put A Plow On It I Have Plows On All My Fords That Are Psd Never Had One Thing Wrong But I Would Ask The Dealership And The Plow Shop To See What They Say About It.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

It depends on how big of a plow you want for it due to the diesels weighing so much more than a gas engine. But power wise, ther is no comparison-Diesel's have all kinds of low end torque which is great for plowing and good on fuel when plowing. I know Ford has a snow plow prep package for their diesel's, its a bigger altenator and a set of 5600lb front springs. If you have the money for a diesel, I would lean that way just don't go for a 9ft V blade and you should be ok. And I know some of you guys would run them but if I spent 40k on a new truck I wouldn't want to spend tons of money replacing front end parts after the 3/36 warranty is up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Then the mfg's are idiots. 

The added weight while creating more wear will actually help with plowing. Little known fact that weight is a close second in importance to power when plowing. 

They are more fuel efficient, they create more torque at lower RPM's, which is what you want when plowing or towing-torque, not HP, longer lasting, less maintenance. There's a few reasons why I would and do buy diesels. 

Not sure about the other mfg's, but Ford increased most of their GVW's in '05, so there are a lot more options for plows on diesels. They are really only 'restricted' when you have an extended or crew cab, but that is based on loading up the cab with people while still having the plow mounted, which I have yet to see.

So Brian, I shouldn't have an 8611 LP on my 350? Front end parts are a crap shoot with plow trucks, they all wear out.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Then the mfg's are idiots.
> 
> The added weight while creating more wear will actually help with plowing. Little known fact that weight is a close second in importance to power when plowing.
> 
> ...


My point was the added weight of a diesel is bad enough on a set of ball joints that are the same ball joints under a gas engine, then adding another 900+lbs...I'm just saying why would you want to shorten the life of components when you don't have to. I didn't say he couldn't put a plow on it, I guess I was implying some guys tend to buy a plow that are overkill for some trucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Right, it might be overkill, but the name of the game is efficiency and production. If I can get 30% more work done with a Power Plow or Vplow, then it is worth the extra expense of a set of ball joints over the life of the truck. I have gone through 3 sets of ball joints on my trucks, 1 at 78K, 1 at 56K and another at 19K, all different trucks, all different plows. There's Ford owners losing them at 15 or 20K that never plow.

Using your theory, I would want to use the lightest plow I can find that will cover my tire tracks, so maybe an 8' at the most. Even then, there is no guarantee on the front end. Know your costs going into plowing and make sure you recover them.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 2004 F-250 PSD with a 7'6" Boss w/ wings for a total width of 9'4" and 750 pounds. Have no problems loading the plow and spreader on it. Along with about 2000 pounds of salt in the back....


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

Brian Young said:


> My point was the added weight of a diesel is bad enough on a set of ball joints that are the same ball joints under a gas engine, then adding another 900+lbs...I'm just saying why would you want to shorten the life of components when you don't have to. I didn't say he couldn't put a plow on it, I guess I was implying some guys tend to buy a plow that are overkill for some trucks.


Why do you assume that Ford designs the front end for a gas engine then throws the heavy diesel engine in? The automatic tranny in all Super dutys was built specifically to handle the torque of the PSD so it can easily handle the gas engines. I think the entire drivetrain is built to handle the weight and power of the PSD so the gas engines are an afterthought. Surely a man with your fine taste in plows would agree!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Sounds like the dealer would rather sell you a gas than a diesel but something tells me it's for their benefit not yours!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

winged1dur said:


> Why do you assume that Ford designs the front end for a gas engine then throws the heavy diesel engine in? The automatic tranny in all Super dutys was built specifically to handle the torque of the PSD so it can easily handle the gas engines. I think the entire drivetrain is built to handle the weight and power of the PSD so the gas engines are an afterthought. Surely a man with your fine taste in plows would agree!


Well the Ford new truck book I looked at had or at least didn't say anything different about the front end for a diesel vs. a gasser. I asked several Ford mechanics before I bought our 06 gasser if there is a difference and the 5 I asked said there is no difference. Ive been a Ford mechanic for years and I really don't recall any differences also, I work on cop cars all day now but when I work for a bigger Ford dealership I don't recall any differences either.Look I'm not trying to get into some stupid argument, put a 25ft plow on your truck, I DONT CARE! But when the warranty expires and your whining about paying $1300.00 for a new front end don't say I didn't say so. Yeah parts can fail at any point but why would you invite problems to occur over a plow thats a few inches wider.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Count me in along with all the other happy diesel plowers. 

I'll never go back to gas.


----------



## rush (Oct 5, 2006)

give it time...we will all have to plow snow with electric trucks in 10 years


----------



## dentman (Oct 20, 2006)

I looked into a new plow setup from Boss... they dont recommend plowing with a diesel If it doenst have the plow prep package. Im in the car business, and asked 7 or 8 people in parts, sales and service and the only description we could find with regard to Chevy's plow prep package is that it comes with "green keys" which are higher range torsion bar pins, skid plates and a larger alternator for the additional power draw. Since 2500/3500 series trucks are both torsion setups, there is no way to add stiffer springs.... additionally since the diesels come prepackaged with 2 batteries and a HUGE alternator I figure it should be okay.. except for the prementioned front end wear which is a mystery regardless of what you have hanging on the front of the truck!!!

Hey Brian_Young Im down in pittsburgh, you up near Erie??


----------



## db27 (May 25, 2006)

*diesel trucks*

Seems the local dealers here in ma have 10-15 new gaser trucks to 1 diesel :realmad: .So the dealer will be pushing the gas trucks over the diesel trucks to get rid of them.Go with a diesel if you can afford one payup


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I have plowed with both gas and Diesel. Lost a set of Ball Joints at 12k on a gas, and 15k on the diesel. Both suck when you gotta fix them. but for performance, definately go diesel. If I could afford it I would too!!!


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Diesel guy here...put extra counter weight behind the center line of the rear axial...If your worried about the ball joints


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*???*

If anyone is worried about front end failure associated with plowing. I think you are in the wrong business. I personally do not own a plow truck and never will. But a diesel truck will always be worth the extra cash over a gas trucks. Good luck....


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Diesel, Diesel, Diesel. This is my first year plowing with one, I've only plowed with it once and im sold. I plowed 8-12 inches of very very heavy Buffalo snow during our recent storm. There is no way a gasser would have plowed the lots I did. The torque and extra weight are what it's all about!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ProWorkz, I was thinking along the same lines, but I figured I would initally argue the other points.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

RidehardNY said:


> . There is no way a gasser would have plowed the lots I did.


That's a little far fetched. It's cool if you prefer the diesel and would never go back to a gasser, but to say a gasser could never have pushed the lots you did, that's a little left of center.

We get the same kind of snow here in C-town as you guys get in NY and I've always been able to push it, regardless of how wet or heavy it was. JMHO


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

The diesals are a little noisey In the early hours....But yaa they do push hard...and easy on fuel...I can remember driving the propane pick ups...OMG.I HATED THAT TRUCK .
IMO... I t boils down to how much tourque are you going to have at the rpm that your plowing at..And a Diesel will have the balls at the lower rpm.
Where the gas engine with say aprox the same HP iS PLOWING AT 2000 rpm and starts to bog down...this Is where the Diesel wants to get up and plow.
All my trucks are Dieselswesport


----------



## G&S in Md (Sep 7, 2005)

*Duramax*

As far as GM's go On the 06's w/ the Duramax vs the gas engines,The only difference that I could find was the was the skid plates,(after talking to many ppl , My job is autoparts. I looked at GM's website, called friends at the dealer) The anwser I got from a regional manager at GM was the reason the snowplow option is not offered on the Duramax was 2 fold, because(he claims) many ppl drive around w/ the plow & or power pak attached to the truck all winter or worse all year, the Duramax needs the more free flow of air and the plow blocks it. The second part "he claims" that in the 2007 model year GM will have a 100,000 warranrty on the 2500 series trucks (along w/ the lighter trucks in thier line up) I havent heard anything else from anyone about that warranty but if that is true it makes sense, I think . I went w/ the 3500 extended cab w/ the Duramax, If you can afford it its a great truck.


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your input and insight.

I was looking first at a crew cab w/Duramax, but then got to thinking that I could get two trucks on the road quicker if bought single cabs instead.

The quad cab would be for pulling tractor and crew to job sights and probably would not get a plow, but if I get the single cab, I will put a Blizzard on it.

Right now I am thinking of getting a used Chevy with a plow on it for $3K, then the diesel.

The other advantage with the crew is that I can take my family (wife and 5 kids) on vacation with it, pull a RV trailer, and use it for work also. If I get the quad I will get rid of my Expedition (I love it, but its getting up there in miles), and put my wife back into a mini van.

But It might just be better to keep the Expedition for a little longer, get a single, make more money, and then get what I "want" later. Delayed gratification is usually better in the long run.

In any case, I will be getting a new diesel 3500 between now and spring.

Tim


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Sweetpete said:


> That's a little far fetched. It's cool if you prefer the diesel and would never go back to a gasser, but to say a gasser could never have pushed the lots you did, that's a little left of center.
> 
> We get the same kind of snow here in C-town as you guys get in NY and I've always been able to push it, regardless of how wet or heavy it was. JMHO


Im not trying to exaggerate here or anything, just the large lots that I plowed were even a workout for my diesel. The snow was very very wet. After each pass I had 3-4 foot snow balls laying in the parking lot. My brother in law (ram 2500 with hemi) plows with his boss (GMC 2500 with duramax). Both are experienced plowers. He had was having trouble getting so far and then losing momentum. On both of our lots we had very long runs to where we stack the snow. Ok could it have been done with a gasser, yes you're right. I would have been there for hours though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I think a better way to put it would be to say that a diesel was the only way to plow it efficiently. The heavy, wet snows are where the diesels will really shine; in being able to push, fuel usage, added weight to help push.


----------



## Thebosssnowplow (Nov 27, 2005)

Diesels are not econimical for me. I rotate my fleet every three years and only put on about 30,000 in that time. Right now diesel is still .70 more a gallon than gas. As for the towing capacitys in Pa, the gas truck can't pull the max trailer weiight and be legal so the diesel would be useless anyway, even if you try to tag it a combination. The only trucks that have diesels in our fleet are over 33000 gvw. The only othe complaint about the diesel pickup is the fumes while plowing and backing up. if you keeping the truck for over 5 years and driving over 125000 in that period than thats your bet, if not recosider the $7000 upgrade.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fumes? I haven't had that problem at all. But then the way I back up, there is usually only a cloud of snow. 

$7K updgrade? If that's what your sales rep is telling you, you've been getting ripped off big time.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fumes? I haven't had that problem at all. But then the way I back up, there is usually only a cloud of snow.
> 
> $7K updgrade? If that's what your sales rep is telling you, you've been getting ripped off big time.


 Not far off

Sept 8 2006
1GCHK24D36Exxxxxx

LBZ Eng Duramax Diesel 6600 V8 $7300
MW7Tra Allison 6-spd Automatic $3045

In Canadian Dollars


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

RidehardNY said:


> Im not trying to exaggerate here or anything, just the large lots that I plowed were even a workout for my diesel.


Hey Ridehard:

No problem. I see your point. I wasn't trying to be a wiseguy. But, I can definately appreciate where the diesel would have a definite advantage over the gasser in the low end pushing of the wet, heavy white gold.

Personally, I've never plowed w/a diesel, but I bet I'd love it. Maybe someday, I'll switch, but I don't know if I'll ever truly be able to justify the added expense. In either case, I totally understand where you're coming from. Different "powerstrokes" for different folks.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

If your going to be pushing and pulling, get a Diesel. The biggest mistake I ever made was buying my first truck Gas. i now have had 3 diesels, and I will never turn back. Get a gas job if you are going back and forth to home depot every other sunday.


----------



## okiejj (Jul 15, 2006)

jumping on the diesel band wagon!!!!!!! need to sell 2002 dodge 3500 cummins 4x4 w/ 81k on truck that comes w/ a 9' western pro plus plow that has 4hrs on it!!!!! 24k buys rig ready to go. will separate. not much snow in oklahoma lately. bought plow to meet lawn care contracts. lost contracts only used plow twice in three years since bought new.


----------



## ROBERT HARVEY (Oct 15, 2006)

*diesel does best*

the gas jobs will get the job done but if you have a choice go diesel.If you decide on a new ford you can pick which front axle you want.I have had several dodges they start to fall apart around 70,000 miles from my experience.one thing to remember triple your mileage for maintenance expense. good luck.


----------



## Brothers (Oct 8, 2006)

*My Chev Diesel*

this is the reason i go diesel .. lol 

300,000 km's and still going like day one..no balljonts,no nothing on the front end and i am still on the original brake pads from the factory


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Brothers said:


> this is the reason i go diesel .. lol
> 
> 300,000 km's and still going like day one..no balljonts,no nothing on the front end and i am still on the original brake pads from the factory


Thats 189,483 miles! That's great.

I had 100K on my last GMC truck with the same success. People could believe the front pads were never changed. I'm selling replacement set now, and still one wants them for over 6 months.. most likely because nobody needs them.

When will GM get the praise it deserves?


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Brothers said:


> this is the reason i go diesel .. lol
> 
> 300,000 km's and still going like day one..no balljonts,no nothing on the front end and i am still on the original brake pads from the factory


 HOW?!?

96 K3500 6.5 8 2 V BOSS
05 K2500 HD 6.6 8 2 V BOSS
06 K2500 HD 6.6 8 2 V BOSS


----------



## Brothers (Oct 8, 2006)

*how ?*

well i drive everywhere i go .. and i mean everywhere..(Max loves his truck rides)..

i have only done regular(every 10k) oil changes..filters ,spin ons, are all bought and installed by me.baldwin filters (all)..installed a new set(6) of tires 20k ago..and thats it..the truck runs great , i still get average of 800km per tank or better..price of fuel here is avg of 90 cents a litre..

cant speak enough about it ..love it


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I wouldn't plow with anything different.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Not trying to pick fight here*

But if your looking at Chevys thats why. The indipendent front susspension on them just can't handle the weight a solid axle can. If you can afford it I would definitly go with a diesel over gasser anyday. As for low end torgue my old man used to plow with an M37 and during blizzard of 78 everyone else needed to hire loaders to plow there lots. Not my ol man. It was a gas motor but the gearing was so low (top speed about 50 mph) he could move mountains.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol,, That M37 weighs as much as some loaders too.....

And to think it only had a little flat-head 6cyl gasser..


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

She was a beast. But wasn't any bigger than any other truck. Hated it when he came home with a F350 becuase company he worked for decided it was better. Yea right.


----------



## Ice Scream (Nov 11, 2005)

> I plowed 8-12 inches of very very heavy Buffalo snow during our recent storm. There is no way a gasser would have plowed the lots I did.


Thats a bit of a stretch... My last truck, pushes just as much snow as my diesel. We had 23" of snow last November 22-23rd and my gasser did just awsome. I however like the diesel better. The fuel economy is way better and the power comes on right away. The weight between my 2 trucks were real close. I wouldd buy another gasser as a second truck, but I prefer the diesels.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

PSDF350 said:


> She was a beast. But wasn't any bigger than any other truck. Hated it when he came home with a F350 becuase company he worked for decided it was better. Yea right.


The M37 is a beast, it's not that it was bigger but the body panels on the M37 are about as thick as some frames are today, lol

Diesel or gas??

A heaver truck will plow better that a lighter one.

Some times more torque is hard on the drive train.(U-joints)

I think it all boils down to the operator!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Brothers said:


> well i drive everywhere i go .. and i mean everywhere..(Max loves his truck rides)..
> 
> i have only done regular(every 10k) oil changes..filters ,spin ons, are all bought and installed by me.baldwin filters (all)..installed a new set(6) of tires 20k ago..and thats it..the truck runs great , i still get average of 800km per tank or better..price of fuel here is avg of 90 cents a litre..
> 
> cant speak enough about it ..love it


i hate doing all these conversions


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I had a 2500HD crewcab last year with the 6.0 liter and a 7'6" boss. Truck got the job done everytime, no questions asked. That being said, this year I have my new Dodge with the cummins, and although I understand your worries about front end weight limits and soforth, look at it like this... Spend the money on a diesel, get a better turnaround AND selling point if you ever go to resell it. Gas is more expensive at this moment in time, but only by about 40 cents per gallon where I live, and this past summer it was actually CHEAPER than gas!. It will allow you to plow with almost half the fuel of a gasser, and, if you are worried about front end weight, get a set of Timbrens (should put them on every plow truck in my opinion) and instead of a HUGE plow, go with only a 7'6 or 8'0 with a set of wings to get the larger area instead of a 1000Lb plow! Thats the best setup I can think of for people worried about warranty and effeciency. I'll let you know if I was right in a couple of months! lol


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

You dont have to tell the dealer what size plow you have on the truck, it's none of their business! The most important thing is the plow prep package. I agree with everything Spruce said.


----------



## Ex1900Driver (Jan 2, 2007)

OK... not to sound like a broken record here if you were going to buy a diesel, what would you get??
I don't own a truck just yet but I am shopping around and I want a diesel. I go back and forth between Oswego (North of Syracuse, NY) and Cleveland, OH and will probably have a plow in the future for residential/light comercial use. I will be using it for hauling various things ranging from motorcycles, to trailers.

Diesel... what would you Buy?

Thanks
GDC


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Thats a tough question. I bought my dodge simply because it was the best bang for the buck at the time that I was shopping. Chevy has an awesome package with the duramax/allison combo. Dodge also has a good powertrain with the new cummins/aison combo. Both are a six speed auto tranny now. I personally didn't have very good luck with the 6.0l ford diesel and trannys, however their new engine combo might be a good one as well with a new engine and twin turbos. Its all a matter of what kind of price you can negotiate with the options (crew cab/standard cab, power access. etc.) that are important to you. They all get better mileage than a gasser would when pulling loads, but they all cost more to maintain as well. Ultimately its up to you and your budget, no matter what advice anyone else gives you.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have to agree its a tough decision but myself I'd go with the Cummins since everyone I know who has one loves them and have nothing but praise for it.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

G&S in Md;311931 said:


> As far as GM's go On the 06's w/ the Duramax vs the gas engines,The only difference that I could find was the was the skid plates,(after talking to many ppl , My job is autoparts. I looked at GM's website, called friends at the dealer) The anwser I got from a regional manager at GM was the reason the snowplow option is not offered on the Duramax was 2 fold, because(he claims) many ppl drive around w/ the plow & or power pak attached to the truck all winter or worse all year, the Duramax needs the more free flow of air and the plow blocks it. The second part "he claims" that in the 2007 model year GM will have a 100,000 warranrty on the 2500 series trucks (along w/ the lighter trucks in thier line up) I havent heard anything else from anyone about that warranty but if that is true it makes sense, I think . I went w/ the 3500 extended cab w/ the Duramax, If you can afford it its a great truck.


Ok, I'm confused
I just bought a leftover 06, regular cab, 2500HD duramax (LBZ) allison.
IT has the plow option on it (no tow option, which is stupid) but the plow option right there.
and, the 5/100,000 warranty.


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

LoneCowboy;346571 said:


> Ok, I'm confused
> I just bought a leftover 06, regular cab, 2500HD duramax (LBZ) allison.
> IT has the plow option on it (no tow option, which is stupid) but the plow option right there.
> and, the 5/100,000 warranty.


My thinking and remembering is that if you had bought the 3500 you would have the tow option but be denied the plow option.

Tim


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Xtra weight*

I have a 2003 F-350 xtra cab 4wd with the 6.0, I'm now on my third (yes 3) set of ball joints with only 36000miles on the truck. I Do NOT have a plow on the truck (I know you all will think that's a darn shame ) or does it get reguarly driven in snow or ice. I guess my point is it can happen to any truck no matter how well you take care of it. I still don't know why they won't replace them with the greasable type? warrenties up,now i'm on my own.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It really is a crap shoot with the ball joints. I've had one set make it to 78K, another to 56K, and one set at 19K. The first set is the only ones I allowed the dealer to do, that was before I knew better. 

Forget the crap they install even if it is under warranty, they just install the same junk that you started with. I'll pay for a better part that will last me longer and that I can GREASE.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

im a 7.3 owner, when i bought my truck i didnt look at the repair costs i looked at the towing and the extra power, why would you buy a gasser just to put a plow on it, so then in the summer when your towing your trailer or hauling a load you can kick yourself for getting the gasser?
i myself need a truck that will last a long time, have plenty of power when i need it.if i was worried about $600 ball joints i wouldnt plow for a living...


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Ex1900Driver;345954 said:


> OK... not to sound like a broken record here if you were going to buy a diesel, what would you get??
> I don't own a truck just yet but I am shopping around and I want a diesel. I go back and forth between Oswego (North of Syracuse, NY) and Cleveland, OH and will probably have a plow in the future for residential/light comercial use. I will be using it for hauling various things ranging from motorcycles, to trailers.
> 
> Diesel... what would you Buy?
> ...


buy a ford that's a couple of years old with the 7.3 or a cummins. stay away from the 6.0 ford diesel. they are big problems, and i do know i'm a part time ford tech and my dad is a service manager at a rural ford dealer. good luck


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

go plow;347235 said:


> im a 7.3 owner, when i bought my truck i didnt look at the repair costs i looked at the towing and the extra power, why would you buy a gasser just to put a plow on it, so then in the summer when your towing your trailer or hauling a load you can kick yourself for getting the gasser?
> i myself need a truck that will last a long time, have plenty of power when i need it.if i was worried about $600 ball joints i wouldnt plow for a living...


where is everybody coming up with $600 $1100 $1300 or what ever for balljoints???? i just did my ford and had less than $300 in it and that included moog ball joints,spicer ujoints, and adjustable camber sleeves. i took me about 8 hrs all said and done. just wondering what all the fuss is about. later, pete


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

we run the 9' meyer husky on dodge 1/2 tons and my 350s carry 10' sno-ways and boss plows, i get 2-3 season out of my ball joints....that cost about 100 per truck to change...ill pay the $100 to get a parking lot done a half hour faster.


Mark i think parts of michigan are isolated, we just dont follow any rules around here....or are we just tired and past all of the BS...lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cornbinder;348719 said:


> buy a ford that's a couple of years old with the 7.3 or a cummins. stay away from the 6.0 ford diesel. they are big problems, and i do know i'm a part time ford tech and my dad is a service manager at a rural ford dealer. good luck


I might be missing something, but other than medium and heavy duty trucks, Ford doesn't have Cummins for an engine.


----------



## Ex1900Driver (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone... I have been away flying a trip and it has been interesting reading since I came home. I will admit I haven't decided and to be honest money is a little thin. I may have to wait a while but... eventually.
I like the looks of the brand new cummins turbo diesels and the Chevys so far... to be honest I don't know much about ford so I thought I would go down my local ford dealer and see what they have so say.

Thanks again everyone
GDC


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Gasser I would have to go Ford all the way but Diesel without a doubt Dodge. Those have all the potential and durability. Just look at the truck pulling competitions. All the big dogs are dodge Cummings. Sure they modified the hell out of them but they still started with the same Dodge you buy at a dealership.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Duramax Diesel*

I have both D-Max"s and 8.1 gas.I love them both.But if I had to pick for snow it would be DIESEL!!


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Snow plow prep and torsion bars*

Usually I jack up the torsion bars,put on bigger tires(265's) on pu and 235-85-16 on 3500 dump.Then I have a front alienment done.What I am getting at is the D-max came with the snow plow prep package and the torsion bars jacked to the max from the factory.Both on the 06 aqnd 07 classic.Both hold plows well.PU-8.5 Meyers Poly and Dump-9ft Meyers.


----------



## turfs up (Oct 13, 2006)

Ex1900Driver;349156 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone... I have been away flying a trip and it has been interesting reading since I came home. I will admit I haven't decided and to be honest money is a little thin. I may have to wait a while but... eventually.
> I like the looks of the brand new cummins turbo diesels and the Chevys so far... to be honest I don't know much about ford so I thought I would go down my local ford dealer and see what they have so say.
> 
> Thanks again everyone
> GDC


Here's an idea....Look under the hood. You can actually see the engine in a Dodge. Just try to get your hand ANYWHERE inside a Ford or Chevy engine compartment....Try this also, crawl under a Dodge...you can see and touch every bolt going through the bell housing on the transmision. Try that on a Ford or Chevy. Also Dodge's come with 17" wheels, Chevy comes with 16". I can crawl under a Dodge to change the oil WITHOUT jacking it up. BUT WHATEVER YOU DECIDE....GET AN 8' BED. IF YOU DON'T NEED IT TODAY, YOU WILL TOMORROW. IT'S REALLY HARD TO STRETCH A 6' BED.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

What about big lots or long runs backing up seems my buddies 2006 Duramax Allison is screaming in reverse, could be different rearend ratios. He hates backing up with it, he loves how it pushes snow.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*D-max backs up slow*

yes my D-max backs up slower then my gasser but in my big lots I return on the plowed side and then make another run.If all you do is back-up in the large lots your neck will be all twisted up at the end of your day.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

I know what you mean on the big lots, I guess the main problem is in a trailer court with long runs and not always easy to turn around, and trying not to wake the whole place up.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

turfs up;349825 said:


> Here's an idea....Look under the hood. You can actually see the engine in a Dodge. Just try to get your hand ANYWHERE inside a Ford or Chevy engine compartment....Try this also, crawl under a Dodge...you can see and touch every bolt going through the bell housing on the transmision. Try that on a Ford or Chevy. Also Dodge's come with 17" wheels, Chevy comes with 16". I can crawl under a Dodge to change the oil WITHOUT jacking it up. BUT WHATEVER YOU DECIDE....GET AN 8' BED. IF YOU DON'T NEED IT TODAY, YOU WILL TOMORROW. IT'S REALLY HARD TO STRETCH A 6' BED.


You buy a GM for a work truck and you buy a Dodge to work on, thats why theres room.

You did leave yourself open with that one.


----------



## Ex1900Driver (Jan 2, 2007)

OK... 
I have ruled out the possibility of a brand new vehicle, So, how much mileage is too much for a vehicle with a diesel engine? I am looking at used trucks that have never been used to plow.
There are allot of options out there but most of them are in th 90, 100, 110 thousand mile range. Is That allot. I'll admit if it were a car it would be too high for me for a used vehicle, so...
What do you think?

Thanks
GDC


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

The motors are just broken in, the rest of the truck well...........

Between Ford PSD, Dodge Cummins, Chevy Duramax (nothing older, I don't know squat about older ones)

The Ford 6.0 is a POCrap, run away.
The dodge with a stick shift is unkillable, the autos have issues.
The early duramaxes would drop lifters, and hydro lock the motor, after 100k that issue should be fixed and i think that got fixed in about 02/03 time frame.
The Ford 7.3 is a GREAT motor

the Chevy's are the most comfy (and quietest), The dodge's turn the best, The Ford's have the most room inside. The Dodge is the tallest, the Chevy is the shortest. The Dodges get the best mileage, the Ford's the worst. Power is similar in all (monstrous)

All diesels are hard on front ends (lot of weight). Check brakes, alignment, ball joints (esp on Fords, Fords seem to eat ball joints)

You want a well maintained one, maintenance is expensive (fuel filters, 15qt oil changes, etc), it should look well maintained and taken care of if no records. It shouldn't smoke. 

You should be able to find one with under 50k miles, that's going to be a lot better in the long run.. 

The Ford will haul the most and probably take the most abuse, it also rides like it. But if you tow a lot, that's the one to get.
The earlier Ford auto (before torque shift) is iffy.

HTH


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Lone Cowboy took the words right out of my mouth... =o) I agree 110% with everything he just posted! I have owned all the trucks he just listed with the exception of a 7.3 PS, but the guys I know that have them.... well, they still have them! Good luck!


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

I bout my 99 7.3L F-350 PSD at 165,000 miles and didn't even flinch. i'm up to 250,000 now, (plus a few more thanks to the bigger tires) and haven't had hardly any problems yet. So far my only problem in the engine area was my alternator locked up. I get up in the morning, fire it up, let it warm up and away we go. I'm pushing a 9ft. Sno-way straight blade with downpressure and it works like a champ. I also pull a gooseneck with an 18,000lb backhoe all the time. i have the auto tranny. 

All i'm saying is mileage on a diesel engine, not the truck, usually shouldn't be much of a factor when buying it. As far as the rest of the truck goes, i'd throughly check it out. before i bought mine i got the dealer to let me drive it back to my shop and i spent all afternoon crawling around underneath checking out driveshaft, ball joints, rear-end, just all the stuff you normally start having go out and that kind of mileage.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

PSDF350;313466 said:


> But if your looking at Chevys thats why. The indipendent front susspension on them just can't handle the weight a solid axle can.
> I'm confused, didn't he just get done saying he HASN'T had to do any front end work on the Chevy? My IFS is 10 years old, has almost 155k miles on it and believe it or not it handles a 950 lb Blizzard 810 just fine, all I've done is 3 turns on the T-bars. I was going to add Timbrens but it really doesn't seem to need it. Only thing I've changed in the front end is the wheel bearings last year. Brakes seem to last forever in this truck, I changed the rear shoes when an axle seal leaked, but the fronts look exactly the same every time I check them.
> I used to be into lifted trucks and was a big supporter of solid front axles when IFS first came out. But it has since been proven to be plenty strong, long-lasting and reliable. Whereas the old-fashioned SFA is just that, old-fashioned. Outdated technology. Speaking of which, I used to do front axle u-joints every winter on my 3/4 ton plow trucks, figured it was a cost of doing business. I haven't had to touch my CV axles yet.


----------



## SLLNorth (Nov 13, 2006)

One of our trucks is an 03 Ford 350 sd with a 7.3 pwr stroke. This truck carries a 8+ft. boss v plow and has never given us any problems. This truck is maintained very well, but gets worked hard, in the summer it's pulling a 16ft. dump trailer or a full sized skid-steer. We run Chevrolet products for most of our other needs (2500hd 6.0gas), so have little experience in other diesel motors. The Ford has run very well for us and i would purchase another if the need came about.


----------

